
Why are Machine Learning projects so hard to manage? - rajeshmr
https://medium.com/@l2k/why-are-machine-learning-projects-so-hard-to-manage-8e9b9cf49641
======
rajeshmr
I am not sure why this article didn't generate much response - but I think we
need to discuss this too.

